# How not to be tired all the time? I need advice.



## hhunt2 (Oct 1, 2008)

All the time I feel tired.  On the weekends, I'll sleep-in b/c it's the days I won't go to work.  I know that if I sleep-in for too long, I'll have a killer headache.

As for daily tiredness, even right now, I'm at work feeling so tired.  My eyes want to shut, my body feels tight & ache, my feet hurt, I don't do my work, etc. (but I know I'm not getting sick).  I would go to the doctor and ask but they keep charging me bazar amounts of money saying "it's towards your deductible".  But I have been confirmed that I do NOT have a medical problem.

Do any of you gals and guys have suggestions/advice?  Change of diet?  Certain foods to boost me up?  Coffee (I'm not a big fan of coffee, love the smell but not to drink)?   Certain work outs?  Certain hours to sleep during the night (I'll sleep from 5-7 hrs per night)?  Lifestyle changes?  Stick my finger in an electrical socket (lol, jk)?  Help!


----------



## Suffragette (Oct 1, 2008)

Some people need more sleep than others, and 5-7 may not be enough for your body to feel rested. My husband seems to function just fine on that amount of sleep, but I know that my body needs around 8-9 hours of sleep a night or I feel awful. Everyone is different, but see if that helps. Also, do not skip breakfast.  Even something as simple as a piece of toast with some peanut butter can help you start your day right.

I hope this helps and that you start feeling better soon!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 1, 2008)

You sound anemic.


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 1, 2008)

I always feel tired too.  I know it's because I need at least 9+++ hours of sleep every night.  With work and school, the majority of the time this is not possible.  I try to make up for it on weekends, but that doesn't help when Monday morning rolls around


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 1, 2008)

I agree with Shimmer, you do sound anaemic, but as you said its been confirmed that its not medical.

Do you take vitamins? I take a multi vitamin and an iron vitamin every day, that has overall helped me. I also drink copious amounts of diet coke/pepsi max and that helps me keep going lol. I wouldn't advise drinking coffee, I don't know for sure/from personal experience because I don't drink hot drinks, but apparently it gives you a short burst of energy and then when it wears off you feel even worse, I find that when I drink Red Bull!

Maybe try sleeping for longer? The average human being needs 8 hours sleep a night, but everyone is different. When I was younger I needed 13 hours, no joke :/ I know its hard, I say it every time I have work, 'I'll be bathed and in bed by 10pm'... but by 11pm, I say to myself 'another hour on Specktra won't hurt', and I'm nowhere near being ready for bed!

Whats your diet like? Do you eat a lot of fast food/eat out/junk food? I know when I've been eating badly because I feel sluggish, bloated, tired, moody (also my IBS tells me somethings up, gross huh? lol), so then I know its time to get healthy eating on again!

Something that really helps me is.... eating a banana first thing in the morning!!! Seriously, i cannot stress this enough! My tutor at school suggested it to me and he was so right. They're slow releasing, so they gradually release energy over time and stop you from feeling hungry quickly too!


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 1, 2008)

I agree with Shimmer.
Personally, I stopped eating meat a year ago, and I went through periods of time when I was definitely anemic, I wasn't getting the right nutrients and I worked hard to figure out a diet that was rich with the things that I needed to function properly.

Sleep is important, I function best on 8 hours and if I get less it shows.

Do some research and go to a doctor / nutritionist. Even if its expensive, its important for your body.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_You sound anemic._

 
I was just about to say that...I am anemic and you are descibing me exactly!! I am prescribed a prenatal vitamin by my doctor that I take daily (well I'm suppossed to) and I take an iron tablet daily. I try to eat foods that are enriched with iron as well like spinach, lentils and fortunately for me I love liver.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 1, 2008)

If you're working out late at night, maybe try the morning. Eating nutritious foods and staying away from processed foods make me feel a lot more alert as well. I eat salba in the morning with my yogourt and it's supposed to make you feel more alert and it's really good for you so you might want to try it, but it is pretty bad tasting at first.


----------



## hhunt2 (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't think I'm anemic b/c I've had numerious blood tests this year but the doc never said anything (assuming she would have said "oh my, your anemic").

*Diet wise*... I eat everything (but not like a garbage disposal; fast food, good food, junk food, etc.).  Personally, I know I need more fruits and vege's. And I always eat something in the morning (oatmeal, toast, etc.)
*Exercise*... I do pilates maybe 2x/week and then walk, if anything, 1x a week (I know I should do more, but work takes much of my time).
*Multi Vitamins*... hehe, y'all will laugh, I'm a supplement rep but I rarely take vitamins.  I get bad heartburn from capsules (the ingredient's that make the capsule coating).  My boss yells at me about taking supplements.  I need to work on that.

Basically, I'm never motivated to do things.  Then the tiredness added on... oh boy, it's hell dragging myself through out the day. As of today, I will take steps to see what I can do... ex: supplements, going to bed early, walking the dog more, eating colorful veges and fruits, etc.

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## brianjenny17 (Oct 2, 2008)

I have the same problems but i'm not anemic. I always have terrible headaches if I sleep too much, or not enough. I'm always sore. I have a question though .. have you been gaining weight? When I noticed all these things happening to me I went to the Doctors office and asked him about my symptoms and he sent me for a blood test. The results came back that I had an underactive thyroid and the only thing I have to do is take a daily pill and I get energy, less headaches and it keeps my weight down. I think the best thing to do would be to just ask your doctor about it. Hope I helped!


----------



## Cinci (Oct 2, 2008)

Oddly enough,I just received the latest health and wellness news letter from our Health Insurance company, and it's all about sleeping.. I'll send you a PM of it.


----------



## hhunt2 (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brianjenny17* 

 
_I have the same problems but i'm not anemic. I always have terrible headaches if I sleep too much, or not enough. I'm always sore. I have a question though .. have you been gaining weight? When I noticed all these things happening to me I went to the Doctors office and asked him about my symptoms and he sent me for a blood test. The results came back that I had an underactive thyroid and the only thing I have to do is take a daily pill and I get energy, less headaches and it keeps my weight down. I think the best thing to do would be to just ask your doctor about it. Hope I helped!_

 
Actually, within the past 2 years, I gained about 30 lbs.  According to the doc, she said my male hormones are low... so that means, I have gained weight from that and I don't ovulate (which sucks b/c I wanted to have kids soon).

I'm planning to get adjusted today by my chiropractor. A good adjustment will "reconnect my nerves" and may increase my energy.  Plus, today I feel more "stiff" but I don't feel that tired today.


----------



## brianjenny17 (Oct 2, 2008)

well i hope everything works out. FEEL BETTER!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 7, 2008)

Vitamins, healthy diet, sleep, exercise... ummm... am i missing anything here?

They say that you should still keep the same sleep schedule on the weekend though you can sleep in.  

Take iron pills.


----------



## jardinaires (Oct 7, 2008)

i'm anemic and these are all things i experience, some key things are the feet hurting and tight, achy feeling all over. if i don't get just the right amount of iron + the right amount of sleep, i'm wrecked for the rest of that day. worst feeling ever


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 7, 2008)

coffee,water,vitamins,exercise....I drink sugarfree coffee so that I don't get the crash effect! Hth!


----------



## Lyssah (Nov 3, 2008)

This sounds like me. I have litterally slept for at least 18 hours some days and will still be tired. My whole life sometimes feels like i just don't have the energy to laugh even. Every day is a struggle for me to stay awake. I'm always unmotivated, and no matter how hard I try I just can't get the energy. Some days (I know it's bad), I just have to ride out a coffee and sugar high to get me through.
I though it might be chronic fagtigue? I went to the dr. about me sleeping all the time... and she suggested I get a hobbie..like duh, I have over 150 eyeshadows sitting in my closet.. I'd rather play with them than sleep my life away.


----------



## Ladybugz (Nov 3, 2008)

I was having exactly the same problem and my Doc firstly told me that i was over sleeping
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and shouldn't sleep when i feel tired (yes i was slightly confused too) but i insisted that i have blood tests and she end up getting me tests for all kinds of thing.

It came back that i have an underactive thyroid. When i googled it and found all the symtoms it all fell into place, i had gained weight, been tired and worn out all the time. i have been put on levothyroxine which is just one pill to take in the morning and i have tons of energy now! they are still in the process of working out the right dose but im currently on 25mg and have to go for blood tests every 3 months to see if i need a higher dose.

and a plus side...i lost half a stone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope that helps


----------



## Lyssah (Nov 3, 2008)

Hmmm. I have put on 20kgs over the last 3 years... but I thought was attributed to me maybe eating poorly, or when I started driving (instead of walking)(maybe it still is attributed to it).
I think I had a test for that about 3 years ago.


----------



## sharkbytes (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxaemia* 

 
_This sounds like me. I have litterally slept for at least 18 hours some days and will still be tired. My whole life sometimes feels like i just don't have the energy to laugh even. Every day is a struggle for me to stay awake. I'm always unmotivated, and no matter how hard I try I just can't get the energy. Some days (I know it's bad), I just have to ride out a coffee and sugar high to get me through.
I though it might be chronic fagtigue? I went to the dr. about me sleeping all the time... and she suggested I get a hobbie..like duh, I have over 150 eyeshadows sitting in my closet.. I'd rather play with them than sleep my life away._

 
Thanks for posting that...you summed up exactly how I feel all the time.  It helps even knowing that at least someone else has the same problem.


----------



## MAC_Enthusiast (Nov 3, 2008)

Have you tried a sleep study to see if you have sleep apnea or another sleep disorder?  I know you said the insurance company charges you $$$$, but this may be worth a try.


----------



## User49 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello! I used to feel this way ALL the time. I did have to change my diet which wasn't easy. First off I found out i was anemic, if you don't eat a lot of meat (i don't eat anything but fish/chicken and rarely) then theres a high chance you could be anemic and if so, iron tablets will help. If it's not that (just get your blood tested at the doctors) it might be that you just have a lot of stress in your life that you don't let out and so it just stays inside and makes you feel worn out. I would say definitly drink more water and try to change one of your meals. I tried to diet and that didn't work but now I have a salad for lunch everyday with a piece of fruit. I find that pasta/bread will make you feel really lethargic. If you eat a lot of this stuff it can have that effect. It might be that you are allergic to wheat/glutton and that can make you feel like crap too. The best thing is to go to the doctors but more often than not it's lifestyle and diet that make you feel run down.

xx


----------



## SolarWhite (Mar 12, 2009)

I've been that way my *whole* life. Sometimes it feels like I could just sleep forever. It sucks. But the last 2 weeks I started walking around a track with my friend and I notice I have a lot more energy. 
I think sitting on the computer all day makes me tired!


----------



## ruthless (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_All the time I feel tired.  On the weekends, I'll sleep-in b/c it's the days I won't go to work.  I know that if I sleep-in for too long, I'll have a killer headache.

As for daily tiredness, even right now, I'm at work feeling so tired.  My eyes want to shut, my body feels tight & ache, my feet hurt, I don't do my work, etc. (but I know I'm not getting sick).  I would go to the doctor and ask but they keep charging me bazar amounts of money saying "it's towards your deductible".  But I have been confirmed that I do NOT have a medical problem.

Do any of you gals and guys have suggestions/advice?  Change of diet?  Certain foods to boost me up?  Coffee (I'm not a big fan of coffee, love the smell but not to drink)?   Certain work outs?  Certain hours to sleep during the night (I'll sleep from 5-7 hrs per night)?  Lifestyle changes?  Stick my finger in an electrical socket (lol, jk)?  Help!_

 
Are you deficient in iron? Taking a supplement may increase your energy level


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 16, 2009)

Have your Thyroid checked. I had a lot of the same problems as you and as it turned out, I have a slight deficiency in my thyroid.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 16, 2009)

When I'm tired, I still try to go to the gym. I'll do some running or the elliptical. It gives me energy for the next couple of hours.

Sleeping way too much will only make you feel more sluggish. I used to sleep in at every chance I get which only made me more sleepy and grouchy.


----------

